

Microsoft Drops Developer Patch Fees On Xbox 360 - drawkbox
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2013/06/28/microsoft-drops-developer-patch-fees-on-xbox-360/

======
drawkbox
They just threw a bone to indies, small + medium sized companies hoping to
publish. Hopefully the next bone will be XBone allowing self-publishing like
the PS4 and the current trend in the gaming markets (mobile/web/new consoles).

